# Leaky boobs suddenly at 38 weeks? Labour soon?



## dellaseren

Hey ladies,

I feel a bit silly, but have a few questions. About 20 minutes ago I looked down and my top was wet, so I lifted it up and looked and my right boob is leaking white liquid, and my left boob is leaking clear liquid lol. 

I've been mentally preparing for breastfeeding throughout pregnancy and spent the first few months of pregnancy checking to see if my boobs were leaking, but they never did so I just assumed they wouldn't until the baby was born... and as weird and silly as it sounds, it actually scared me when I noticed them leaking 20 mins ago lol. My OH was like "omg calm down, it's natural!" and it's usually me telling him when things are natural lol. 

But I wondered if starting to leak now was possibly a sign that labour is around the corner? I mean, I know I only have 2 weeks till my due date but could this be a sign that it could be happening sooner? 

I don't want my baby to be born yet! I want it to be a Sagittarius, so it has to be born after the 23rd!! lol. Joking! Sort of, hehe.

Over the last two days I've been feeling a bit weird, really over emotional (more than usual), more crampy, boobs really hurting, really really tired, increased discharge, aching everywhere - especially around my pelvis. I have SPD anyway, but it's gotten much worse the last two days. 

What do you ladies think??!

xxxx


----------



## dellaseren

Oh and more BH's today!!


----------



## bekki_d18

I have been leaking colostrum for the last two weeks so hopefully not hun. It is quite normal to leak well before labour but some women don't until after.


----------



## mayb_baby

Leaky boobs from 26weeks :blush:
BH past 6weeks xxx


----------



## dellaseren

Thanks ladies! I think I was just panicking over nothing lol. I wasn't scared of impending labour until the last week lol.


----------



## EmyDra

Seems odd that the fluid was white...

I've been leaking clear liquid since 18 weeks, so for me it's not a sign - but if you are so near the end then maybe it might be? But I imagine it'll be a bit away sign, like a week or two to go.

From the made-up factland of EmyDra.


----------



## mayb_baby

minewas clear and is now more a creamy white xx


----------



## XXKitKatXX

I have been having really bad menstrual pains in my front and back today. They don't go up my belly. They stay below. Just now noticed a few drops of cloudy discharge from nipples.


----------



## Virginia

I've been leaking clear and sometimes creamy coloured stuff since 15 weeks...lol


----------



## missjay

I am 32 w and my boobs leak, don't think its a sign of labour.


----------



## zoe87

Mine have been leaking since
25 weeks not sure if its a sign but could be for u as ur so close to ur due date


----------



## dellaseren

Thanks everyone for replying!! I think I was just being paranoid. I had a really bad nights sleep, in fact I didn't really sleep at all. And do still feel weird today. Also got up in the night and had wet/damp pj bottoms... I was really scared my waters had broken, but I haven't had anything since then, so don't really know what that was!! Don't _think_ I wet myself... lol.

But OH is making me "lunch in bed" and I'm starving so I'm sure it's all fine lol. Hope you're all well ladies! :)


----------

